# EA bannt Keys und Accounts



## scare2010 (7. November 2011)

ie ich gestern erfahren habe, scheint EA inzwsichen rigoros gegen  bestimmte Key-Verkäufer vorzugehen. Auch wurden inzwischen komplette  Origin-Accounts gebannt – und das ohne das EA sich dazu äußerte. Scheinbar werden UK-Keys einfach von EA gebannt, ohne dass diese den Usern Bescheid geben, warum sie gebannt werden. Im EA Forum gibt es 9 Seiten ohne Stellungnahme seitens EA oder Moderatoren – die User müssen sich selbst helfen.
 Ebay-Keys werden direkt gelöscht, weil man deren Herkunft nicht  kennt. Also verschwindet BF3 dann mal eben aus der Liste oder der  Account wird scheinbar auch gebannt. EA bietet – wenn man zum Support  durchkommt – dann BF3 auf Origin mit 20% Rabatt an.
 Hier die Adressen, die Ärger verursachen:


Ebay
Gamecodestore.de
direktgamekeys
hexakeys.de
Gamekeyland.com
“Lukaskds2005″ – Ebay / Große Diskrepanz hier. Keys stammen aus “Amerika”. Keine nähere Angabe dazu.
 *Userkommentare:*
Der Telefonsupport nimmt nicht mal nach einer Stunde Wartezeit den Hörer ab, berichten einige.
 “btw, der livechat wird einfach geschossen mit der anfrage nach den keys, bravo ea” – JACKBOX
 “Hallo zusammen ich habe vorhin den support erreicht,wegen dem verschwinden aus Origin.
Der grund warum das Spiel verschunden ist die Keys die teils bei Ebay  angeboten werden,werden bei EA,als betrug versuch bzw als unbekannter  herkunft eingestuft,und somit gleich gespärt das einzigste was mann  machen soll ist sich sofort das geld wieder geben lassen,und sich bei  anerkannten keufern von EA einen neuen Key besorgen.Ich habe gleich den  Verkeufer angeschreiben und Paypal nun muss ich nur noch warten bis das  Geld da ist.” -Blackangel35
 “Das habe ich auch gefragt,und die Antwort war das sich die  Bestimmungen bzw die sicherheits mahßnahmen mit BF3 erhöt haben.und habe  dan einen rabat von 20% für den kauf im Origin shop bekommen also quasi  ohne märchen Steuern sagt sie.” – BlackAngel35
 “wunderbar grad ea angerufen mein ACC ist gebannt worden, werde damit  nicht mehr spielen können… hatte schon nen neuen code gekauft den  benutzt .. umsonst code verbraucht acc gebannt… woher soll man das  wissen steht ja nirgens…”-primax83​ Russische Keys scheinen aber noch zu funktionieren – die Frage ist wie lange noch …


Quelle: Theorigin.de


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2011)

Dass (vor allem vergleichsweise billige) Keys von manch einem Online-Shop zu einer Sperrung führen, das ist allgemein nichts neues und gab und gibt es auch bei vielen anderen Spielen, auch zB der ganze Steamaccount kann dann mal brachliegen. Oft stammen die auch aus Key-Beständen, die an sich nur für zB Asien vorgesehen sind und außerhalb gar nicht vertrieben werden dürfen.

Ich selber würde eh nie bei irgendeinem "fremden" Keyshop kaufen, nur damit es schön billig ist. Wer natürlich trotzdem rel viel bezahlt hat, wurde dann halt schön verarscht...  Denn die Keys wurden garantiert nicht gesperrt, WEIL sie vom Shop XY verkauft wurden, denn EA weiß ja gar nicht, woher der Spieler seinen key denn hat. Es wird vielmehr so sein, dass der Shop/Ebay-Verkäufer Keys verkauft hat, die er schon eher in einer Grauzone.-Aktion selber beschafft hat bzw. zu deren Vertrieb in Deutschland er gar nicht berechtigt ist. Und diese Keys erkennt EA dann - egal wer sie verkauft hat.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. November 2011)

Dass zweifelhafte Keys gesperrt werden kann ich ja durchaus verstehen und finde ich auch richtig. Aber der ganze Account wird deswegen gesperrt? Was passiert dann mit den Spielen, die man schon hat, die man sich eindeutig legal gekauft hat? Das ist ja genauso, als würde mir jemand ein geklautes Fahrrad verkaufen, das kommt raus und dann kommt die Polizei und nimmt mir nicht nur das Fahrrad, sondern auch mein Auto gleich mit weg.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2011)

Evlt. prüfen die noch, ob der Rest "ok" ist - mal angenommen, es handelt sich um wirklich illegale und nicht "nur" um unerwünschte Grauimporte, dann ist das auch verständlich. Das wird das bei Steam meines Wissens auch gemacht. Da muss man natürlich dann mit viel Mühe den Support kontaktieren, was in der Woche nach Release eines Spiels, welches sicher in die Top10 der bisher meistverkauften Games kommen wird, und dazu noch mit der ganzen "Orgin übermittelt Privatfotos und Bankdaten!"-Diskussion überhaupt kein Problem sein wird *Ironie*


----------



## MICHI123 (9. November 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dass zweifelhafte Keys gesperrt werden kann ich ja durchaus verstehen und finde ich auch richtig. Aber der ganze Account wird deswegen gesperrt? Was passiert dann mit den Spielen, die man schon hat, die man sich eindeutig legal gekauft hat? Das ist ja genauso, als würde mir jemand ein geklautes Fahrrad verkaufen, das kommt raus und dann kommt die Polizei und nimmt mir nicht nur das Fahrrad, sondern auch mein Auto gleich mit weg.


 Richtig sauerei ist das, mehr nicht.

Aber wer kauft auch nur nen Key bei eBay? Spiele die ich online spielen will, würde ich nu original beim Saturn um die Ecke oder bei Amazon kaufen... Und beim Saturn darauf achten, dass die Folie noch intakt ist, oft sind die hüllen einfach offen und die keys wurden offenbar schon geklaut...


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

Wie immer bin ich anderer Auffassung.

Ich finde es gut und richtig was EA da macht. Wie Herb schon sagt, werden solche Keys nicht umsonst so billig angeboten. Sie sind nicht für unseren Markt bestimmt. Wenn man etwas billiger haben möchte dann sollte man es eben auf anderem Weg probieren (z.B. England).

Wieso sollen wir "ehrlichen" Käufer fast das doppelte zahlen wenn andere "ehrliche" Käufer bei Ebay nen Key abstauben der eigentlich nem Jungen in Asien gehören sollte?


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wie immer bin ich anderer Auffassung.
> 
> Ich finde es gut und richtig was EA da macht. Wie Herb schon sagt, werden solche Keys nicht umsonst so billig angeboten. Sie sind nicht für unseren Markt bestimmt. Wenn man etwas billiger haben möchte dann sollte man es eben auf anderem Weg probieren (z.B. England).
> 
> Wieso sollen wir "ehrlichen" Käufer fast das doppelte zahlen wenn andere "ehrliche" Käufer bei Ebay nen Key abstauben der eigentlich nem Jungen in Asien gehören sollte?



dann sollte ea gegen die key-anbieter vorgehen und nicht gegen kunden.


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann sollte ea gegen die key-anbieter vorgehen und nicht gegen kunden.


 
Wäre ja auch ne Mäöglichkeit, bestimmt sogar die bessere.

Allerdings, wenn ich als mir als Kunde Heroin beim Dealer kaufe und erwischt werde habe ich normalerweise auch Stress. Ich kann den Dealer verraten, aber ich habe ja letztendlich entschieden es zu kaufen, was illegal ist. Okay, Heroin ist illegal, Skyrim wohl nicht 

Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich es so besser als wenn sie garnichts machen würden. Und Mitleid mit den Betroffenen habe ich nicht. Die habe oft Jahrelang Spiele günstiger erhalten als ich, jetzt dürfen sie einen kleinen Teil des ersparten einbüssen. Und das nur durch Aktivitäten die nicht gerade 100% legitim sind.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Und das nur durch Aktivitäten die nicht gerade 100% legitim sind.


 
was zu beweisen wäre.

du würdest also den import von spielen generell verbieten wollen?
seh ich das richtig?



> jetzt dürfen sie einen kleinen Teil des ersparten einbüssen.


du befürwortest also eine enteignung durch einen konzern?
interessante rechtsauffassung.

nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen, ich bin mir des grundsätzlichen problems vor dem publisher wie ea stehen, durchaus bewusst - nur das geht natürlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was zu beweisen wäre.
> 
> du würdest also den import von spielen generell verbieten wollen?
> seh ich das richtig?´



Nein, wo steht das?

Hier hat niemand ein Spiel importiert, bei Downloadspielen kann sowieso nicht von einem Import die Rede sein. EA sperrt Keys, die für einen komplett anderen Markt vorgesehen waren. Wenn Kunden sich nicht wundern warum die Keys 50% günstiger sind dann kann man auch nichts tun.

Ich importiere oft spiele aus England und hatte noch nie Probleme, eben WEIL diese Spiele irgendwie auch für unseren Markt vorgesehen sind, sonst würde man es nicht importieren können.



> du befürwortest also eine enteignung durch einen konzern?
> interessante rechtsauffassung.



Ich bin nicht nur Pro-Anwender, ich versuche beide Seiten zu verstehen. Wie ich oben beschrieben habe sind die Spiele für einen ganz anderen Markt vorgesehen in dem ganz andere Einkommensverhältnisse herrschen. Findest Du es korrekt daß ein paar Inder jetzt auf das Spiel verzichten müssen, nur weil irgendein Deutscher, der das 10fache verdient (in seiner Lehre) was ein Arbeiter dort verdient meint das System "umgehen" zu müssen?



> nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen, ich bin mir des grundsätzlichen problems vor dem publisher wie ea stehen, durchaus bewusst - nur das geht natürlich überhaupt nicht.



Wir verstehen und nicht falsch, ich bin halt anderer Meinung 

Hier ist es doch einfach:

Die Keys sind nicht für den Deutschen Markt vorgesehen, wurden aber wie immer auch hier angeboten.
Das Problem ist schon seit langem bekannt.
Trotzdem meinen viele das System bescheissen zu müssen (Leute die keine Ahnung davon haben kaufen sich in der Regel bei Saturn ihre Spiele  )
EA trifft Maßnahmen

Wieso verteidigst Du Leute die ganz offensichtlich meinen schlauer zu sein als sie sind? Wir Menschen haben Grundrechte, klar. Dennoch finde ich sollten wir diese Rechte nicht dazu verwenden mrin einen persönlichen Vorteil gegenüber anderen zu verschaffen, auf welche Art auch immer.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Was ist denn zB mit DVDs? Die haben ja auch einen Regionalcode, das ist doch im Grunde eine ähnliche Sache. Das WEISS der Kunde halt inzwischen - bei den keystores ist das Problem, dass vele Kunden es einfach nicht wissen. Theoretisch müsste der Kunde dann jetzt den Store verklagen... ich find es aber auch echt ulkig, dass Leute sich wundern, wenn ein key für nur 20€, der normalerweise mindestens 45€ kostet, nun Probleme macht. Wer so viel spart, muss sich im klaren sein, dass da evlt. was nicht stimmt. Wenn man nen ipod neu UVP für 20€ bekommen kann, weiß man ja auch, dass da irgendwas faul sein kann... 

Diese Stores umgehen halt Lizenzen und oft auch Steuern. Da wo "handfeste" Ware gehandelt wird, kommt ja wenigstens noch der Zoll ins Spiel. Aber auch da gibt es ja Fälle, in denen Händler eins auf die Nase kriegen, zB gibt es ja "lizensierte" Trendbekleidung, die man hier gar nicht verkaufen darf. Da kann man sogar als Privatmann, der so was im Ausland gekauft hat und dann bei ebay verkauft, eine fette und rechtliche Einwandfreie Abmahnung bekommen, selbst wenn es nur EIN TShirt ist, das demjenigen dann halt nicht mehr gefiel...


Wie ich auch in einem anderen Thread schon schrieb: die Preise in den Ländern basieren ja auch jeweils darauf, was die Firma der Vertrieb DORT kostet. In Indien kostet BF3 nicht nur zB 10€, weil die UNS abzocken und 10€ der eigentlich faie Preis ist, sondern weil die Inder umgerechnet so wenig Geld verdienen, dass man einen Vertrieb zu Kosten aufziehen kann, für den ein Preis von 10€ immer noch gewinnbringend ist.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn Kunden sich nicht wundern warum die Keys 50% günstiger sind dann kann man auch nichts tun.



bei zavvi.com bspw bekommt man spieler auch oftmals 50% billiger als hierzulande.
auch sperren?



> Findest Du es korrekt daß ein paar Inder jetzt auf das Spiel verzichten müssen, nur weil irgendein Deutscher, der das 10fache verdient (in seiner Lehre) was ein Arbeiter dort verdient meint das System "umgehen" zu müssen?


sorry, aber das ist doch lächerlich. 



> Trotzdem meinen viele das System bescheissen zu müssen (Leute die keine Ahnung davon haben kaufen sich in der Regel bei Saturn ihre Spiele  )


entscheidende frage: ist der key-"import" illegal oder nicht?
vermutlich lautet die antwort 'nein'.



> EA trifft Maßnahmen


...die demgegenüber sehr wahrscheinlich sehr wohl illegal sind.


----------



## playgamer (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nein, wo steht das?
> 
> Hier hat niemand ein Spiel importiert, bei Downloadspielen kann sowieso nicht von einem Import die Rede sein. EA sperrt Keys, die für einen komplett anderen Markt vorgesehen waren. Wenn Kunden sich nicht wundern warum die Keys 50% günstiger sind dann kann man auch nichts tun.



Das ist doch Bullshit. Ich bin in der Import/Export Branche tätig und sehr oft in China Russland und anderen Ländern. So da bin ich nun für 1-2 Monate. Spreche häufig die Sprache nicht und nach 3-4 Wochen hab ich auch von der Kultur die Schnautze voll (Ist leider so, besonders wenn man schon zig mal dort war). Also ist es zum Ritual geworden, dass ich mir vor Ort Spiele kaufe, um in meiner Freizeit zu zocken. 

Jetzt sag mir mal mit welchem Recht du mir meine Accounts sperren willst? Nur weil ich eben nicht mehr zur Schule gehe und viel in der Welt rumkomme?  

Und @Vordack: Von wegen System bescheissen. EA bescheisst dich. Die Produktion für das Spiel hat für den russischen Markt genau so viel gekostet wie für den deutschen. Trotzdem zahlst du mal eben das 3x.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

playgamer schrieb:


> Das ist doch Bullshit. Ich bin in der Import/Export Branche tätig und sehr oft in China Russland und anderen Ländern. So da bin ich nun für 1-2 Monate. Spreche häufig die Sprache nicht und nach 3-4 Wochen hab ich auch von der Kultur die Schnautze voll (Ist leider so, besonders wenn man schon zig mal dort war). Also ist es zum Ritual geworden, dass ich mir vor Ort Spiele kaufe, um in meiner Freizeit zu zocken.


 Soweit ich weiß werden keys von DVDs doch aber nicht gesperrt, sondern nur reine onlinekeys (und da vlt. sogar nur welche mit einer Kennung, von denen EA weiß, dass die Händler sie bewusst in D angeboten haben? )

Ansonsten wäre es in der Tat mehr als kritisch, etwas direkt zu sperren, nur weil die IP des Aufenthaltortes die "falsche" ist, da würden ja auch Accounts von normalen Urlaubern gesperrt werden können.... 






> Und @Vordack: Von wegen System bescheissen. EA bescheisst dich. Die Produktion für das Spiel hat für den russischen Markt genau so viel gekostet wie für den deutschen. Trotzdem zahlst du mal eben das 3x.


 Falsch, denn im Preis stecken nicht nur die Entwicklungskosten, sondern auch Marketing und Vertriebskosten im jeweiligen Land, und das ist in D nunmal teurer als in Russland, und nicht zuletzt deswegen kostet das Produkt daher auch hier mehr. Ein weitere Grund ist dann der jewilige Markt selbst: der Preis wird so gewählt, dass der vermutete Gewinn möglichst hoch ist. In D hat sich da halt ca 40-50€ eingependelt (meistens bekommt man auch Blockbustergames in den ersten 4 Wochen nach Release irgendwo für 40€). 

Ob der Preisunterschied D <=> Ausland zu 100% rein rechnerisch okay ist, das ist eine andere Frage, aber es ist auf keinen Fall so simpel, dass man einfach die weltweiten Produktions- und Entwicklungskosten addiert und dann durch die Zahl der erwarteten Verkäufe teilt, um auf den Preis zu kommen. Allein was Zoll&Steuerstruktur des jeweiligen Landes angeht können schon deutliche Preisunterschiede zustandekommen, zB ist EA hier in D ja eine eigene Firma, die alles selber erstmal finanzieren und versteuern muss inkl Löhnen&co - die kriegen auch nicht einfach von EA USA ein Spiel wie Battlefield 3 quasi geschenkt und dürfen es dann hier verkaufen und vom Preis dann abzüglich MWSt alles einfach behalten...  es kann "sogar" sein, dass die Zwischen- und Endhändler hier in D einfach vergleichsweise sehr viel vom Preis abgreifen und es allein deswegen hier ein Spiel zB eher 40€ als 30€ kostet, und der Publisher selbst verkauft die Spiele an den Handel vlt. gar nicht mal sooo viel teurer als zB in Russland oder so.


----------



## playgamer (9. November 2011)

Die Keys sind aus DVD Boxen entnommen.

Ich hab erst gestern bei CD-Key kaufen und PC Game Download Preise vergleichen mir einen Anbieter ausgesucht. Den CD-Key gekauft und dann eine *E-Mail mit einem Foto der Spielebox und dem darauf angebrachten CD-Key erhalten*. Hat alles 1a funktioniert und ich hab mir direkt auch noch skyrim geholt haha  Dementsprechend sind es einfach nur die normalen Box Games, die geöffnet werden und dann wird das abfotografiert und per E-Mail geschickt.

Es ist sowieso zweifelhaft. Wir leben in einer vernetzten Welt. Wieso soll ich hier das 3x zahlen, als jemand in Russland. Mir tut es wirklich leid, dass dort weniger verdient wird. Aber es kann doch nicht mein Ding sein, das Spiel für den Rest der Welt zu subventionieren. Es sind ja nicht nur ein paar EUR. Der Unterschied im Preis beträgt teilweise bis zu 35 EUR

Das beste ist ja auch, dass die Hersteller normalerweise Geld sparen, wenn sie die Games zum Download anbieten. Die Kosten für die Box und den Versand an die Retailer entfällt ja auch noch. Die sollen sich mal nicht so zimperlich sein. Gute Spiele zum fairen Preis und die ganze illegale Kopierszene wäre auch Geschichte.


----------



## playgamer (9. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Falsch, denn im Preis stecken nicht nur die Entwicklungskosten, sondern auch Marketing und Vertriebskosten im jeweiligen Land, und das ist in D nunmal teurer als in Russland, und nicht zuletzt deswegen kostet das Produkt daher auch hier mehr.



Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber denkst du das macht wirklich 35EUR pro Spiel aus?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

playgamer schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber denkst du das macht wirklich 35EUR pro Spiel aus?


 
hab noch was nacheditiert, vlt klären sich da schon einige Aspekte. 

Es sind viele Dinge mit in der Preisfindung. Es wäre sogar denkbar, dass die manchen "armen" Ländern einen Verlust einkalkulieren, weil ein zu hoher Preis dafür sorgen würde, dass quasi keiner das Spiel kauft - man will aber in dem Land präsent bleiben, auch für den Fall, dass das Land sich entwickelt und die Kaufkraft steugt. Also "verscherbelt" man das Spiel dort für zB nur 10€, obwohl das vielleicht bei den zu erwartenden Verkaufszahlen nicht mal die Kosten deckt. ABer die 10€ sind für einen Einwohner dort immer noch viel. Dafür wird dann halt in den reichen Ländern, wo die Leute auch wegen 2€ mehr oder weniger keinen Aufstand machen, der Verlust wieder wett gemacht.

Und klar: wenn im Land X die Leute nunmal zB 50€ zahlen, dann nimmt eine Firma bzw. der Handel das auch. Wenn es in zB Russland dann nur 15€ kostet, dann hat sich eben herausgestellt, dass für zB 20€ kaum mehr einer das Spiel kauft, also kann man nur 15€ nehmen. zB sagen wir mal 100.000 verkaufte Spiele zu 15€ = 140.000€, bei einem Preis von 20€ werden nur noch 70.000 verkauft = 140.000€. Dann nimmt man lieber 15€.

So ein Publisher will natürlich immer möglichst viel Gewinn machen.

Falls das Vorgehen zB von EA rechtlich verboten werden würde, dann würden wohl im Laufe der nächsten Jahre mehr und mehr Leute "billige" keys kaufen, was dann am Ende dazu führen wird, dass die Spiele für uns auf "offiziell" billiger, aber für etliche "ärmere" Länder unerschwinglich werden, dann würde sich eine Art Durchschnittpreis einpendeln - so wie für eine Aktie, die man weltweit kaufen kann.


----------



## playgamer (9. November 2011)

Das nennt man Abschöpfen der Konsumentenrente :x Konsumentenrente – Wikipedia

Trotzdem ist es eine Sauerei. Erklären kann ich mir das schon selbst. Vermutlich würde ich es genau so machen :p Aber da ich PC Spiele nunmal als Privatperson spiele, geht mir das auf den S...enkel


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei zavvi.com bspw bekommt man spieler auch oftmals 50% billiger als hierzulande.
> auch sperren?



Verallgemeinere bitte nicht. Wir reden von Downloadtiteln. Dass es sogar bei Steam und Amazon Rabattaktionen mit bis zu 90% Rabatt gibt ist doch gang und gebe.



> sorry, aber das ist doch lächerlich.



Wenn Du Inder wärst wäre es das für Dich sicherlich nicht  Aber als Deutsche auf den Rechten andere rumzureiten, das können wir gut... Nein, ich wollte nur damit verdeutlichen daß in Indien ganz andere Einkommens-, und damit auch Kostenverhältnisse sind als in der BRD.



> entscheidende frage: ist der key-"import" illegal oder nicht?
> vermutlich lautet die antwort 'nein'.



Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, wir reden hier von Download. Dort müssen ganz andere Gesetze herrschen als bei echten Gütern. Aber unser Gesetz ist immer noch veraltet. Wie Herb bereits geschrieben hat sind die Kosten für den Key auf indische Verhältnisse abgestimmt, also weniger Anteil an Werbekosten und Marketing da dort die Kosten geringer sind. Mit echten Gütern wäre es weitaus problematischer (Zoll, Transport) die Ware zu dem Preis hier zu veröffentlichen, aber es ist eben nur ein Key.



> ...die demgegenüber sehr wahrscheinlich sehr wohl illegal sind.



*gähn* immer das gleiche und Origin ist bestimmt schuld...



playgamer schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es eine Sauerei. Erklären kann ich mir das schon selbst. Vermutlich würde ich es genau so machen :p Aber da ich PC Spiele nunmal als Privatperson spiele, geht mir das auf den S...enkel



Du würdest andere auch so behandeln, willst es aber selber nicht? DAS ist ein wahres Armutszeugnis und Teil der Begründung warum es unserer Gesellschaft so geht wie es ihr geht. Wahrer Egoismus. Wenigstens bist Du ehrlich


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2011)

@Vordack:
hat wohl keinen wert mit dir zu diskutieren.

wenn du es ok findest, dass ea das recht in seine hand nimmt, dann ist das eben so.

was origin damit zu tun hat, ist mir schleierhaft. 
vermutlich willst du mir unterstellen, dass ich im gegen die ach so böse konzern-mafia hetze, was noch ein grund wäre, die diskussion sein zu lassen.


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @Vordack:
> hat wohl keinen wert mit dir zu diskutieren.
> 
> wenn du es ok findest, dass ea das recht in seine hand nimmt, dann ist das eben so.
> ...


 
Achso, weil ich anderer Meinung als Du bin? Oder wegen der Spitze am Ende?

Oder diskutierst Du nur um zu hören "Oh ja, Du hast natürlich Recht!", auch wenn Du es nicht hast?


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Achso, weil ich anderer Meinung als Du bin? Oder wegen der Spitze am Ende?



na ja, was gibts denn noch zu sagen?
*du* findest es ok, was ea (in diesem fall) tut - *ich* nicht und habe damit wohl (sehr wahrscheinlich) das recht auf meiner seite.
thema beendet, oder?


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (9. November 2011)

Also bei allem, was man EA angesichts ihrer Spionage-Software, ihrer rechtswidrigen EULA, AGB, wie auch immer der Unsinn heißt, vorwerfen kann, darf und muss: Hier finde ich, muss man sie in Schutz nehmen.
Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Spieler weiß doch ganz genau, dass man bei MMOGA und Co. keinen Spielekey kauft. Entweder bezieht man sein Spiel über den Spieleshop seines Vertrauens, den nächsten MediaSaturnHertie-Markt oder über eine OFFIZIELLE Plattform wie Steam oder eben in Gottes Namen Spyrigin.
In diesem Fall kann ich EAs Vorgehen absolut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, was gibts denn noch zu sagen?
> *du* findest es ok, was ea (in diesem fall) tut - *ich* nicht und habe damit wohl (sehr wahrscheinlich) das recht auf meiner seite.
> thema beendet, oder?


 
DAS hört sich zumindest anders an als "Es hat wohl keinen Wert mit Dir zu diskutieren" 

"Das Recht" hast Du eventuell auf Deiner Seite, was aber nicht bedeutet das es richtig ist. Wie gesagt veraltete Gesetze die man versucht auf neumodische Vertriebswege anzupassen. Wir sind eben ein Beamtenstaat. Lieber auf "Das Recht" pochen als mal zu überlegen ob es noch sinnvoll ist... Damit meine ich nicht Dich, wir schreiben die Gesetze nicht. Das tun andere.

Und ja, Origin habe ich mit einfliessen lassen weil ich dieses ganze EA-gebashe leid bin.

Machs gut, bis zum nächsten "Disput"


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Und ja, Origin habe ich mit einfliessen lassen weil ich dieses ganze EA-gebashe leid bin.



dito, nur haben meine beiträge nix mit "bashing" zu tun.


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dito, nur haben meine beiträge nix mit "bashing" zu tun.


 
Entschuldigung, ich habe, bevor ich meinen Beitrag verfasst habe, nicht Deine Kommentare zu Origin verfolgt. Es ist aber Fakt daß seit 2-3 Wochen absolut sinnloses EA-gebashe stattfindet, da passte es einfach zu gut


----------



## playgamer (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Du würdest andere auch so behandeln, willst es aber selber nicht? DAS ist ein wahres Armutszeugnis und Teil der Begründung warum es unserer Gesellschaft so geht wie es ihr geht. Wahrer Egoismus. Wenigstens bist Du ehrlich



Das Armutszeugnis ist doch eher, dass du das ganze einfach so frisst, was dir vorgesetzt wird. Und der Inder verdient durch diese Praktik auch nicht mehr Geld. Und wenn er einen PC hat, der das Spiel darstellen kann, gehört er auch nicht zu der von dir angesprochenen sozialen Gruppe.

Und ja ich bin ehrlich. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass wenn dir jemand 50 EUR für ein Spiel zahlt ohne sich zu beschweren du ihm sagen würdest "Ach was, ist ok ich kann es dir auch für 15 EUR geben. Du würdest die 50EUR nehmen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Stimmt´s?


----------

